# Toilet Pipe Hiding Thingy



## Orcamesh (27 Aug 2010)

Well, I know, it's a toilet project. But sometimes you just have to do these things. The brief for this project was to hide at least the soil pipes and provide some storage for the toilet brush and spare loo rolls. I get all the good jobs in our house!  

This followed replacing all the furniture, decorating and tiling the floor and walls, etc. This wasn't much fun either.

Anyway, you can see my blog/project pages on my website here.

It's not a major project, just one of those tidy up jobs, but painful nonetheless!

Enjoy!
cheers
HM/Steve


----------



## EdK (28 Aug 2010)

Enjoyed that ! Have the same project to do at my house and have been putting it off to be honest.... Might make a lower one that runs underneath the tank and just use it as a shelf with no lifty uppy bits.
Ed


----------



## Dibs-h (28 Aug 2010)

I would have been tempted to build a false wall from the beginning and install a toilet the way you see them installed in commercial environments - sort of back to wall - but a false wall in this case and also hiding the tank.

Have to admire the perseverance.


----------



## Orcamesh (28 Aug 2010)

Thanks Ed & Dibs. 

Ed, yep, keep it simple (I didn't) and ended up in allsorts of problems. But it has been a good learning curve for me in many ways. Plus it is good to learn on something like this rather than something more important.

Dibs, yep, I agree that was one of my lessons learned. My neighbour across the road put in a new downstairs toilet too (after me) and did exactly that. He bought the sort of cistern which is hidden behind a false wall, much more sensible. 

Oh well, tis done now, at least I can move onto more important stuff now... 

cheers
Steve


----------



## Woodchips2 (29 Aug 2010)

Hi Steve
I boxed in our cistern about ten years ago and recently had to change the flushing mechanism because I couldn't get a spare part. I needed to unscrew the flush pipe which I couldn't get at so ended up having to cut an access hole and fit a cover that could be removed for maintenance! If only I had planned the casing to be removable in the first place!!
Regards Keith


----------



## Orcamesh (29 Aug 2010)

The Eriba Turner":1kq4e6yq said:


> Hi Steve
> I boxed in our cistern about ten years ago and recently had to change the flushing mechanism because I couldn't get a spare part. I needed to unscrew the flush pipe which I couldn't get at so ended up having to cut an access hole and fit a cover that could be removed for maintenance! If only I had planned the casing to be removable in the first place!!
> Regards Keith



I totally agree Keith! I think my neighbour has some screw fixings so that he can remove the panel and access the cistern and pipes. I can also remove my woodwork around the pipework too (screws and non-glued/press fit dowels), so hopefully any future work can be carried out. Always worth remembering!


----------

